# Aerodynamic performance for the B14's



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Are there any front lips that actually pose a performance gain that aren't too much of a hassle or overdoing the show car look (I like the VIS Omega front but I don't want to deal with removing the crap, changing my lights (I have a 98) and as for the VIS xtreme front, thats just too much for my car). I thought the Stillen front lip, rocker door panels, and rear valence were great looking, but I have a 98 that no one seems to want to make a front lip or rear valence for, at least none that I've found as of yet. How hard would it be to custom make a front lip for my 98? What would it have to look like to get the most performance out of? Would I need those vents at the wheels or does it have to have the wings at the side? I'm not aerodynamic physics major, so anyone who knows a thing or two please help.

I also notice that at the Stillen website, if I say my car is a 98 200sx SE, that in the exterior section they still list the Stillen rocker door panels on the second page, but when I click for information, it says that they are for 95-97 only. Is this Stillen mistakenly placing these parts for a 98 200sx or do they really fit and Stillen mistakenly wrote incorrect information?
http://www.stillen.com/sportscars_detail.asp?cat=3&subcat=&id=22902&page=2
That's the sideskirt that I am talking about, I think its an SE-R sideskirt. I know the junkyard would be cheaper but SE-R's are one in a million, for every SE-R theres like 10000 more SE's.

Does anyone have a picture of their car with a mid-height universal spoiler on their car? Does having a spoiler on our fwd 200sx even pose benefit at all? And would having an aluminum spoiler be better if having a spoiler helps our fwd cars at all? Could anyone post picture's of their 200sx with a custom/different spoiler? Even on the most modded 200sx's, I always seem to see the OEM one still on.
Thanks for everyones time.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Due to the shape of the B14 you need a really high rear spoiler to get any benifit, but you run the risk of being called a ricer with a wing like that. I wouldnt even bother with aero if your not gona be on a high speed road course. You wont really see a difference at highway speeds. If you still wanna persue aero stuff though I can tell ya what I know.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

JSP make a slitter they call it. They are out of sight, and might work better than a rear wing. They are at the bottom of the page, on the left.
http://www.summitracing.com/catalogs/sportcompact/2003/janfeb/004f.html


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Anyone have a picture of a b14 with these splitters? Preferably with a stock bumper but an aftermarket one is fine as well.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

if you want to buy my ground effect let me know, because I just might be selling them soon, NO front spoiler though, it's broken.

check it out at www.cardomain.com/id/lucino200sx

let me know.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Damn Lucino...thats just too bad you want to sell it. I saw your site when you just put it up. I thought your 200sx looked incredible, it was EXACTLY the way I wanted my 200sx to look like but because I found a 98 in better condition than the older 200sx's I had to choose from...well...I can't really make it look like yours anymore...oh well.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

I still have them on my car for now, I broke a piece off at the front right of the spoiler, so I'm deciding on wheather to put a new one on or just see the kit. Thanks for the commets. Good luck on your ride man.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey Lucino, what kit is that? I too have a 98 but like the front and back enough to keep them. However sideskirts should be universal. I need to get some, they always make the car look alot slicker, almost like its already lowered.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

those are the stillen lip kit on the front and rear i believe.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED is correct, they are Stillen.


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

Due to the shape of the B14 you need a really high rear spoiler to get any benifit, but you run the risk of being called a ricer with a wing like that. I wouldnt even bother with aero if your not gona be on a high speed road course. You wont really see a difference at highway speeds. If you still wanna persue aero stuff though I can tell ya what I know

Fortunately that is completely untrue.
The b14 body is used in SCCA GT5 and GT4 classes and sports the Nissan body kit that can be found on courtesy nissans website under their nismo parts section.....

it doesnt have any pictures but, it has a VERY SMALL metal lip that extends vertically from the edge of the trunk lid (nascar style) and has a larger front air dam.

If you want real arodynamic performance this is what you want however, they are made for tube chassis 200's and are made of fiberglass......

there's your anwser though.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I didn't know stillen had a rear lip. Never saw it on their site. It is a rear cap for the bumper. It isn't there now anyway...I wonder where one could get one...

Seth


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

johnnykomac said:


> *Due to the shape of the B14 you need a really high rear spoiler to get any benifit, but you run the risk of being called a ricer with a wing like that. I wouldnt even bother with aero if your not gona be on a high speed road course. You wont really see a difference at highway speeds. If you still wanna persue aero stuff though I can tell ya what I know
> 
> Fortunately that is completely untrue.
> The b14 body is used in SCCA GT5 and GT4 classes and sports the Nissan body kit that can be found on courtesy nissans website under their nismo parts section.....
> ...


Due to the angle(air wont stick to a rear window if its more than 20deg.) of the B14s rear window it is impossible for clean air to hit a short spoiler like that. It needs to be up in clean air to get the most out of it. I will agree that front aero like those cars have would work on the street, but the rear will not. Are you saying my statement is completly untrue because you have tunnel tested B14s, or the fact that those cars have it must mean it would work on the street? Those short ones may influence drag and turbulence, but I doubt those alone on a B14 would provide much if any downforce(lift reduction, really) on a street driven car.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

hey Lucino200sx, 
how does the stillen stuff attach to the car ( bolts, tape?) and how much did you pay to paint it?


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Stillen kit fits perfect! I paid a little too much, $1100, but I also had the guy repaint my front and rear bumpers because the paint was chipping. I heard $600 ~ $800 would be more reasonable around where I am.

My suggestion to you guys, get the front lip, that's it. I can't tell you how many times I scratch the rear bumper after I lowered it.
Plus, the rear is a half bumper, some ppl don't like that look.


----------



## johnnykomac (Jan 30, 2003)

PatScottAKA99XE

Yes that is what im saying. I know a thing or two of this sort as well. I suggest you tell the same thing to the GT4/5 guys running the complete nismo body kit specifically designed for aero performance that it really does nothing but look good.....you know.... cause they're all ricers those GT guys.... the valvoline runoffs are a joke, right?

Besides.... I'd like you to clarify the difference between highway speeds and a high speed road course? 80mph = 80mph 
Plus, many people on this board go much faster than that.

waiting for a reply


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

In not trying to argue or anything, just want to make that clear. 
Your right that 80mph=80mph no matter where you are. I just dont belive that the Gt stuff(in the rear anyway) helps create d-force. Drag reduction and turbulence reduction maybe. Which in it self would make the mods worth it. I know the front stuff will work, lower dams and/or splitters and under-trays are the shit as far as I am concerned. Since you know a thing or two I would like to here your thoughts on how effective the short rear spoilers are and why. I am always looking to learn a thing or two.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW I have been interested for a while in possibly getting an effective rear spoiler for my B14(along with some front stuff), but the last time I asked about it I got hit with quite a bit a ricer remarks. 

What I was thinking was the GTR(Stillen type) front facia with and extended splitter, under-tray and a high wing, but I have been trying to find out how high the wing has to be to work... with no luck. I see your point about the GT stuff and I know its not rice, but why do all of the NASA cup cars and the JGTC B14s run high wings instead of low ones like the GT cars given its basicly the same body style?


----------

